# Potential Buys - Yay or Nay? (Pics!)



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Ask yourself what you want. 

Horse #1 is gorgeous - have you been out to try her? With that much action, she probably won't have a very smooth gait to her. If you're trail riding, that may not be ideal. I like her build, but want to see another conformation photo or two - she may just be tucking her tail, otherwise I see a slight roach back. 

Horse #2 is a "safe bet" as far as it goes. Nothing spectacular in looks or conformation, has a kind face and eye. 

Horse #3 is a project, long term. She could be a bit of a diamond in the rough, but she's going to need TLC and her resale value at the end of the day means you're in the hole whatever you put into her. 

Horse #4 is a young greenie who will need lots of wet saddle blankets. She will not be a horse you can just get on and go and not have a care in the world, you will have to be attentive and realize that you're either training or untraining this horse - true of any horse, yes, but especially so on a youngster. You will have to be on your game every moment for a while. I have an exceptionally trainable 3 year old who was "born broke" - you just don't let your guard down till they have miles on them. 

Each horse is totally different - you have to decide what you want.


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

JustDressageIt said:


> Ask yourself what you want.
> 
> Horse #1 is gorgeous - have you been out to try her? With that much action, she probably won't have a very smooth gait to her. If you're trail riding, that may not be ideal. I like her build, but want to see another conformation photo or two - she may just be tucking her tail, otherwise I see a slight roach back.
> 
> ...


Thank you! I have not been out to try anyof them yet, as most are a good two or three hour drive away. I do have my eye on that Canadian. She's just so thick I love it.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Well, I'd have to buy #3 just to keep them from tying her out on a frickin' CHAIN!


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

JCnGrace said:


> Well, I'd have to buy #3 just to keep them from tying her out on a frickin' CHAIN!


Oh I know, I was pretty upset when I saw that. Not only is it unconventional, but its highly DANGEROUS. I really don't need another project though..


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

TrailBlazin said:


> Thank you! I have not been out to try anyof them yet, as most are a good two or three hour drive away. I do have my eye on that Canadian. She's just so thick I love it.


Be aware of that potentially roached back. In that one photo, she may just be sucked up and/or cold and/or tucking her tail, but I suspect that isn't the case.

Try the horses out - except the 13 year old.. don't want to ride in that condition - and see what you end up liking.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I like the fourth horse the best. I think she has the most long term potential

1. roached back . May be such an easy keeper that you could have issues wtih metabolic problems in feet. saddle fit could also be a challenge.

2. I like this hrose, too.

3. agree that it might be diamond in the rough. Cannot see much from that photo.

4. looks sturdy, bright, porportioned well and young , so that you can color her as you would . the more empty canvas, so to speak.


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

TrailBlazin said:


> Oh I know, I was pretty upset when I saw that. Not only is it unconventional, but its highly DANGEROUS. I really don't need another project though..


I like 4. I have my own perch cross, a good girl.

But , being young, isn't she kinda a project too?


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

JustDressageIt said:


> Be aware of that potentially roached back. In that one photo, she may just be sucked up and/or cold and/or tucking her tail, but I suspect that isn't the case.
> 
> Try the horses out - except the 13 year old.. don't want to ride in that condition - and see what you end up liking.


 Would you care to demonstrate what a roach back is? I have no clue :shock:


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

demonwolfmoon said:


> I like 4. I have my own perch cross, a good girl.
> 
> But , being young, isn't she kinda a project too?


Unfortunately yes :lol: But she's almost too beautiful to pass up, and being so far along... He rides her on roads and trails, and that's exactly what I'd be doing with her. Plus some desensitizing, and loads of groundwork.


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

TrailBlazin said:


> Would you care to demonstrate what a roach back is? I have no clue :shock:


See how there's almost an upward curve to her back? It makes them hard to fit a saddle to, and depending on the severity they can be prone to soreness. Here's a more severe version -


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Is it just me or does #1 also look cresty in the neck? She is pretty obese.....and you will probably end up using a grazing muzzle or dry lot on her, would be my guess.

Honestly-I sort of see them all as projects in different ways. 
#1-has she been ridden on trails? It doesn't say, and she may be a horse who has only ridden in arenas.
#2-I like-but again-only 5, and little is said about experience, and at 5, it may be a bit limited.
#3-definitely a project, and may just be worth the time, who knows.
#4-young and has only done trails. If that is your main purpose, I would consider her. BUT, I also bought one about this age who was totally trail broke. He was fabulous on trails, but, if you are not a beginner and asked him to do something like take a certain lead-he had no clue, and honestly-in my case, got a little ****y when asked. It has taken me a long time to get him to do anything "ranch work" like, or ride nicely in an arena.

IMO-all horses are projects of sorts, as they all have something more we want them to do. (mush like we as riders are never totally "finished") I also believe they all have vices. THe key is to pick one who has "issues" you know for the most part, and can deal with.

Good luck-you have some nice prospects!


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

1.) Has a true roach back but a very nicely laid back shoulder. A bit sickle hocked and a little tied in at the knee. Would love to see her when she is thinner!

2.) Long thru the coupling. Tied in at the knee. Steep shoulder. Steep croup. Rough looking altogether. 

3.) Even longer thru the coupling than #2. Maybe sickle hocked. Needs feet done. Base of neck ties in low to the chest. Not a very good horse in a bad ownership. 

4.) Cannot tell a lot from these photos (like the coupling). Looks good. Lots of bone. Maybe be flat crouped. Cannot see coupling.. may be a little roached or may be something not that (strong). Shoulder might be steep. Really hard to judge from the photos. 

If I was doing Dressage I would be looking at number 1. However, I would want to see her move.. that back might make her too stiff for upper levels. 

Would like to see better photos of #4.


----------

